# L4.01 Here We Go Again!



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

Well it looks like they are going to try a partial release again on Thursday. See the tech portal. It's still hidden, but it's there. I have a gut feeling that this may actually spool. We'll see.


----------



## Mr.72 (Feb 2, 2007)

this cracks me up.

it's like that whole Charlie Brown and Lucy bit with the football.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

You know at this point, if this release doesn't fix absolutely everything wrong with the receiver, people are still going to be upset. Nothing like paying $90+/month while users get to play "beta tester" with their released units.

Maybe I'm just still bitter over the whole 921 catastrophe.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Remember guys.. We are in the support forum so lets try to avoid rat holing here. We all want to see L4.01 arrive, but this is software and if this turns into a venting "Were is the damn L4.01 thread" I will have to move or close this one. General forum is for venting. 

As for it being like the 921, I was also a 921 user and my experience with my two 622s is nothing like the 921. If people have expectations that L4.01 will solve all the 622 problems for all users, some will sorely be disappointed. It is software, and any time you do release you risk introducing bugs as well as resolving some. Given that L4.01 will also introduce features, that increases the possibility in those areas for bug introduction since there is new code and also adds the possibility of side effect defects. 

Personally I wish they would stop posting on the Tech Portal.. Software is software. Things get found at the last minute and plugs get pulled. Personally I don't consider hidden HTML as posting, but some will and some will be disappointed if it does appear. I definitely hope it appears, but if it does not I assume they did not feel it was ready. 

In my software experience we always ask the question.. Is this release a step forward or back? Tough question to ask. but if you feel real confident the answer is yes then most likely the release will go well. It is when you don't feel comfortable with a Yes answer but others outside the real of responsibility push and it goes is when things get ugly. Lets hope with L4.01 it is the former. 

Well Guess we will see what happens... . Like I always say.. Take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

People (customers), some of them anyway, will get mad either way... but I agree, it would probably be smart for Dish not to post things on a public forum like their Tech portal. Some folks just don't "get" it and will get mad because of a "broken promise".

I've had minimal issues, and none major, with my ViP622 thus far... so I'd rather them get things stable and right before updating the firmware/software. I am looking forward to at least one (PIP) of the new features though.


----------



## cloudtamer (Feb 20, 2007)

Do we still get a cookie if we are the first to post like in the last thread?  

:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

If you'd like to test L4.01 before it's released publicly, see the stickied post that I've left at the top of the 622 forum.


----------



## cosmo_kramer (Mar 20, 2007)

How can this kind of testing be done so close to the alleged partial spooling on "Thursday"??


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

2 + 2 = ? 

...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Apparently L4.01 has been put through it's paces by E*'s internal and external testers ... this is just one "last chance" to take a look at what regular customers will see before unleashing it on the unsuspecting world.

Remember, most 622 owners don't know L4.01 is coming ... wouldn't it be better to give the limited release to people who Dish know will test and report back instead of just the oldest range of serial numbers?

Good to see this Mark .. hope your PM box has room for all the responses!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I've got room for about 6500 more PMs before it fills up...


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

cosmo_kramer said:


> How can this kind of testing be done so close to the alleged partial spooling on "Thursday"??


 It's nothing more than "more eyes" looking for problems though there sure isn't a lot of time to look for things, let alone report them. Worst case, it will give Dish the opportunity to stop the planned release (again) vs sending it when there's big problems. They SURE won't have time to fix anything !


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Cool... It actually is a smart thing to do.. Get a pulse on it with people that have a good understanding of the box. Should provide more info for a go no go decision. Kudos Mark for taking lead here and hopefully a few users will step forward.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Good number so far. Keep them coming in!


----------



## nneptune (Mar 30, 2006)

I was depressed when I switched to Directv for 9 months (Why after 9 years with DISH would I do this?)
They were releasing "updates" almost weekly for their ridiculous DVR.
Every one of them caused more bugs than the one before.
A lot of people threatened to leave and come over to E*.
It wasn't even a question for me.
I paid their stupid fee, and have been living happily with the 622 (and oh yeah...my family).
I'd rather they wait and put out a great update than to deal with what I did with my short time with Directv.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

This is a good thing... in addition (or perhaps substituting for) random receivers for the first push, to actually push the code to folks who will be expecting it and run through some of the new features... I've participated in betas at companies where I worked before, but not for a company other than that... but this would be a good thing so I'm going to see about getting in on it too.

Have to go look at the sticky thread now.


----------



## phantommadman (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi mark, Just to let you know i emailed you my info.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Ddavis (Jan 15, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> I've got room for about 6500 more PMs before it fills up...


Don't forget to check your e-mail too.....Please


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I see my emails and PM's at the same time. 

Keep them coming! I suspect there will be a bunch more coming in later as the Central, Mountain and Pacific time zone users get home so that they can check their receiver numbers. 

This is going to be a significantly large test group.


----------



## tsduke (Mar 20, 2007)

Just sent an email myselft after joining dbstalk. I've been hanging out over at satguys, but figured I might as well start hanging out here as well.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

:welcome_s tsduke.. Hope you find the site helpful.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Mark Lamutt said:


> This is going to be a significantly large test group.


Not to jump ahead of things... but in this kind of situation do they have some kind of official form to fill out when running the test cases? Or are free-form replies the way to go?

I'm mainly asking because what I usually like to do is run through all the test cases given to me, in the manner they are instructed of course... then after doing all that, I like to run a few tests of my own. Invariably I always come up with strange things to try that may or may not be part of a test case.

I'm sure the responses will be welcomed by Dish, I'm just wondering if they have an official feedback form if there will be space to document any outside-the-box thinking if I encountered anything worth reporting beyond their specific test requests.

Again, if this is too much cart-before-the-horse no problem... I can wait until things begin to ask.


----------



## Tom in TX (Jan 22, 2004)

tsduke said:


> Just sent an email myselft after joining dbstalk. I've been hanging out over at satguys, but figured I might as well start hanging out here as well.


I think that makes you Bi-Forum!! Just like I am - Welcome!

Tom in TX


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

Tom in TX said:


> I think that makes you Bi-Forum!! Just like I am - Welcome!
> 
> Tom in TX


Same here Tom!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

There will be instructions provided with what to test and how to report (via email almost certainly).


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

Do we know when this will be uploaded to our receivers, for those of us participating?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

grooves12 said:


> Do we know when this will be uploaded to our receivers, for those of us participating?


Based on the deadline and processing the earliest I'd expect to see it would be tomorrow evening. I'm sure that E* will provide some guidance to the volunteers.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm guessing that they may also need to send us some info before they send the software our way. Depending on how/what they want to test they may even need us to respond to an email or something.

I know for an official beta program we would have to sign some kind of non-disclosure... don't know if they will do that here, if this is an unofficial thing... We may not be part of a true "beta" but rather a targeted initial release that has already completed beta... in which case no disclosure issues to deal with.

Since some folks don't turn their receivers off and others of us have a wide variety of configured update times, they may also need us to all make sure we don't have any timers firing during a certain window to make sure our receivers are off and able to take the update.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Just be patient ... 

It's like kids on Christmas morning!


----------



## phantommadman (Mar 20, 2007)

Well....it's christmas eve i have have been good, I do not want al those fancy things, like a new car or new computer Equipment, All i want is to be included in the beta testing of the L4.01 update.:grin: 

Thank you Santa/Mark Lamutt


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I've compiled a list of everyone that's send me their info so far, as of 2 minutes ago. The window of opportunity for this closes in about 10 minutes, and then I'll send the list to the right people to get this going. I'm sending them everyone's information that sent it to me (yes, including Scott G's info). The request that I received was to get as many forum users as possible in on this, so I suspect that everyone that has signed up will receive the software. You all will most likely be receiving an email sometime today with your instructions on when the software will spool, what to test, how to report, etc. 

So far, between DBSTalk and Satelliteguys, more than 300 users have signed up for this, so way to go, guys. Thanks for being willing to do this, and thanks in advance for the efforts you'll put into this over the next few days.


----------



## tsduke (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks Mark, for taking the time to coordinate all this!


----------



## epaul (Aug 16, 2006)

tsduke said:


> Thanks Mark, for taking the time to coordinating all this!


Ditto, this is gonna be fun. Got the whole weekend for testing..


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

James Long said:


> Just be patient ...
> 
> It's like kids on Christmas morning!


Except that I don't recall my parents telling us that Christmas was on Thursday and then Thursday morning being told it had been postponed until a future date (and then the process being repeated ad infinitum).


----------



## phantommadman (Mar 20, 2007)

kmcnamara said:


> Except that I don't recall my parents telling us that Christmas was on Thursday and then Thursday morning being told it had been postponed until a future date (and then the process being repeated ad infinitum).


Yea that's true, but when we get our presents we will be like kids in a candy store, I can almost taste that lolipop.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

kmcnamara said:


> Except that I don't recall my parents telling us that Christmas was on Thursday and then Thursday morning being told it had been postponed until a future date (and then the process being repeated ad infinitum).


Ah, but it is Christmas for those willing to risk a paper cut opening the present before everyone else.


----------



## SatGuy Scott (Mar 21, 2007)

Mark Lamutt said:


> So far, between DBSTalk and Satelliteguys, more than 300 users have signed up for this, so way to go, guys. Thanks for being willing to do this, and thanks in advance for the efforts you'll put into this over the next few days.


 Mark thank you for all you hard work on this.

Also thanks to Dish Network for finally starting to figure out that us forum folks are good for something.


----------



## Larry Caldwell (Apr 4, 2005)

James Long said:


> Ah, but it is Christmas for those willing to risk a paper cut opening the present before everyone else.


You get to provide them with work-arounds for all the bugs. It sounds like 4.01 is probably working, mostly, but they need reports on all the glitches for their expert software database. That way the clueless CSR can run the decision tree and provide irate callers with your solutions.

Of course, if they actually discover a major problem, it may be a long time before we see 4.01, if ever. We might be looking for 4.03. That's fine with me. I don't do betas.


----------



## sthor (Oct 1, 2006)

I am glad Dish is listening and look forward to providing direct feedback. 

I really like my my 622 other than a few glitches such as audio dropouts, the buffer and pausing while recording and Fox 35 WOFL Orlando Guide Data.

If those get fixed and Dish gets HD for Orlando locals soon the 622 would be absolutely superb


----------



## apco25 (Oct 2, 2005)

All,

I do not think I requested to be a beta tester in time.. Anyway, I want to ask if someone will test if the following bug is still there and provide feedback to Dish.

I wrote on this subject a while back : 
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=70162&highlight=apco25

If you are on timer one and are recording a show, then "start over". Watch the show for a little bit. Then watch something else (anything). Then go back to the show (still being recorded) it will not remember where you were at. It only puts the bookmark there if the unit is done recording.

(more details on this bug at the above link)

Thanks,
Apco25


----------



## zwinflame (Feb 23, 2007)

I just checked the forums. I want to be in the beta testing. Can you send a second list.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

One more thing here - I've been instructed to make the following distinction: You will be receiving software version L4.01, in its final form, as a limited public release. You will be the determining factor whether this release will go to the general public. It is not beta software.

To me, that's a very fine line, but the 622 folks wanted it said.


----------



## anthonyi (Feb 4, 2006)

So, what I am understanding here is you won't get the 4.01 update unless your on this list?????????????


----------



## tsduke (Mar 20, 2007)

I would guess as others may have mentioned, that L4.01 has been through beta testing. This test release should be more like a release candidate.


----------



## apco25 (Oct 2, 2005)

zwinflame said:


> I just checked the forums. I want to be in the beta testing. Can you send a second list.


That would be great! I did send you (Mark) two e-mails as I would like to be on a second list if possible.

Thanks,
Apco25


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Mark:

Does that mean we will see post that the L401 corrupted my wife ---stole my dog and ran away with my 622???


----------



## SatGuy Scott (Mar 21, 2007)

Ahh it all makes sense now.

Last night and even this morning I was told that there would be a limited rollout of L4.01 (not beta) to approxamately 100k units on Thursday.

It looks like we will be part of the 100k that it gets released to at first. I do hope they let us treat it like a beta and give us the instructions of stuff to go over and look for in L4.01 just like it was a real beta version.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

> I would like to be on a second list


Sorry, but the list is done. (Maybe next time?)

Obviously E* makes the final decision, but the volunteers on the list are in line to get L4.01 ... if all goes well then the rest of the users get it. Not making the list on time doesn't mean you won't get L4.01, it just means you won't get it "first".

Call it a VERY limited public release. 


> Last night and even this morning I was told that there would be a limited rollout of L4.01 (not beta) to approxamately 100k units on Thursday.


I trust P Smith will let us know how limited the release is.


----------



## SatGuy Scott (Mar 21, 2007)

James Long said:


> I trust P Smith will let us know how limited the release is.


The question is will any of us understand what he's saying :lol:


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> You will be receiving software version L4.01, in its final form, as a limited public release.


 Weeks ago there was a planned L4.01 release scheduled. They stopped it in order to make "changes" (how many ??). Then there was another planned release of L4.01 and it also was halted. Did they make changes ?? Who knows...

What kind of versioning scheme does E* use for software ?? It seems as though the public versions are just token designations. Normally, if they've changed L4.01 multiple times, it would no longer be L4.01 and instead, L4.02 or L4.03, etc, etc.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Hall.. L4.01 is the designated label for the release and from the information provide by P. Smith and others there has never been a code push with the L4.01 label for any 622s yet. 

If you have read some of P. Smith spooling posts, you should be able to figure out that Dish uses a different versioning scheme for internal releases. (Not uncommon in the software industry)

Until Dish Slaps L4.01 onto a image, it is but a name.. L4.01 does not exist until this point so it cannot be changed multiple times. If it spools and a problem is found that requires a re-spool with a fix, the version will increment to some other version like you indicate and it may not necessarly be L4.02 given that Dish public versions are shared across receivers.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

As Ron said... many companies have different internal numbers for non-released software during testing. That number would roll many times over the course of testing so that testers would be able to differentiate between new test code and old test code.

But usually they agree upon what the release code version will be early on... so until it releases, that number is still good. Also as Ron said, if they discover an error after releasing and then turn around with another release quickly, they have to roll the release number again to differentiate.

We the public just usually do not have visibility to the test code nomenclature because it really means nothing to us. As always, this is my general experience and not anything known to be fact for Dish.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

As Ron says, a release is not a release until it is released (still love that one!). In the software world any versioning scheme is just a token numbering system. What it is called does not really matter. If something is not released into the wild, there is no need to give it a name or number.

All that really matters is when a version of software is released by the lab it has a version identifier that can be used to match what the customer is running to the program source, perhaps program listings, build files etc. Those things must match the running version so problems can be researched and future changes made. Again, if it does not hit the streets it needs no identifier.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

One other point that is related and usually comes up from time to time.. Sometimes people will wonder if Dish released a secret release with the same version over night . 

This also will not happen. To much of a nightmare in terms of support and is just bad software practice. If you make a change and push it out.. you bump the rev.


----------



## mchaney (Aug 17, 2006)

So it seems certain that the rest of us who weren't lucky enough to get on here in the few hours time that the limited release was being offered... will not see 4.01 any time soon? What is the testing period for the limited release?

 

Mike


----------



## Larry Caldwell (Apr 4, 2005)

Hall said:


> Weeks ago there was a planned L4.01 release scheduled. They stopped it in order to make "changes" (how many ??). Then there was another planned release of L4.01 and it also was halted. Did they make changes ?? Who knows...
> 
> What kind of versioning scheme does E* use for software ?? It seems as though the public versions are just token designations. Normally, if they've changed L4.01 multiple times, it would no longer be L4.01 and instead, L4.02 or L4.03, etc, etc.


I haven't been a software developer for, ah, well, those computers are no longer manufactured...

In the old days, major versions meant adding some serious features. Going from 3.xx to 4.xx meant your software would do stuff the old version didn't. The alpha version was always x.00, but it was rare to release a x.00 number to the public. There's a long standing rule in computer software. "Never buy version x.00 of anything." It's good advice.

Beta releases were version x.0x, build xxxx. Each build fixed a minor bug. I worked on one project where the build number ran to about 2400. That's not as big as it sounds. When you are in the zone, you can produce 3 or 4 builds a day without too much trouble. Not every build was released as a beta fix and not every beta fix got a new version number.

The gamma release is pretty much named anything the marketing department wants to name it. This is also called the gold release, or the general release, but gamma is just the next letter in the Greek alphabet after alpha and beta. The first system that software has to run on is the human brain, and that depends on what is on the outside of the box. You may recall when Autocad went from (I think) v.2.6 to Release 9 in one step. They sold a lot of upgrades that year. Hmpf. That was 20 years ago. I feel old.

Dish just pushed software revisions for serveral receivers. I imagine part of the 4.01 delay is caused by overloaded call centers. I really do think it is likely that they are building a decision tree for their expert software system, so CSRs can offer realistic tech support for any reported problem. Getting the right answer the first time is always a big plus on the customer experience scale. Reduced call-backs means shorter wait times for everybody.

In the meantime, marketing says this is version 4.01, so that's what you are going to get, no matter how many times it has been re-written.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Just found out more information about this. Those of you that made the list will be getting an email shortly from an Echostar email address giving you your instructions. 

L4.01 will spool to you TOMORROW (Thursday) night at midnight MDT, NOT tonight at midnight. So, you'll wake up to it on your 622s Friday morning. All you'll need to do to get the software update is put your 622 into standby (ie turn off) tomorrow night before midnight MDT, and it should download and install overnight. If on Friday morning you turn your 622 on and it hasn't taken the install, turn it back off, and it should then automatically start downloading within a minute or so. If that doesn't work, pull the power cord to reboot.

You'll also be getting a version of the checklist script that beta uses to test. It's pretty extensive, and instructions about how and where to report bugs that you see.

Now, you will probably see reports that L4.01 IS spooling tonight to a limited number of users. These reports will be correct. The users on the Forums list have to wait 24 hours more because so many of you responded to this, that the 622 team didn't have time today to get all of your receiver numbers entered into the system to meet the window for spooling tonight. If only 50 or 100 of you had responded, they probably would have made it. But, with around 350 of you responding, today's window was missed. That's what's happening with that.

You are now as much in the loop on this as I am.


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Just found out more information about this. Those of you that made the list will be getting an email shortly from an Echostar email address giving you your instructions.


So would it be correct to assume that everyone who volunteered to beta test prior to the cutoff, and gave the correct information should be accepted?


----------



## Tom in TX (Jan 22, 2004)

So, it's possible that those of who signed up for the test, and are scheduled to get it tomorrow night, might actually get it tonight? Wish we knew how many receivers is a "limited" number!

Tom in TX


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Tom in TX said:


> So, it's possible that those of who signed up for the test, and are scheduled to get it tomorrow night, might actually get it tonight? Wish we knew how many receivers is a "limited" number!
> 
> Tom in TX


My guess is the limited number tonight would be existing testers? not this one time test.


----------



## JSIsabella (Oct 20, 2006)

So if they are sending out 100,350 (100K from Sat Guy's post and 350 from here) as a "limited release",

How many 622 units are out in the field??????????

I am just interested to know what percentage they are using as a test base.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith will have a better count on how many are actually getting it when but, of course, no idea who those individuals are (whether tonight is just the usual betas or if some volunteer pre-release folks are getting an earlier peek).

I'd say that the 100,000 would be bigger than the release they have planned (more of a first step of a non-targeted release - not a pre-release). The count will tell, if Mr Smith cares to share (and he usually does).


----------



## emathis (Mar 19, 2003)

Has anyone received their email from E* yet?


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

emathis said:


> Has anyone received their email from E* yet?


Anxiously awaiting.


----------



## phantommadman (Mar 20, 2007)

Nope no email here yet.


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

Notice: Everyone's life should continue to function normally while they await the release of this software. If you are unable to function normally, please see your doctor.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Hall said:


> Notice: Everyone's life should continue to function normally while they await the release of this software. If you are unable to function normally, please see your doctor.


A doctor of psychology would do fine.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Everyone who sent me their information will get the download (assuming you typed in your receiver CAID numbers correctly). 

It's possible, but unlikely that anyone who signed up for this will get it tonight because of the way duplicates are handled.

I know how many are getting targetted tonight, and I know how many 622 units there are in the field, but that's not information that I can give out. I will say this, though - the number of receivers targetted tonight is quite a bit fewer than the 100,000 Scott speculated.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

No email for me as yet, but I assume I'll get it when it gets sent by Dish. Also good to know that I should turn off my receiver a little earlier tomorrow night than I usually would. I'll also make sure I don't have any overnight timers, but good to know if I wake up Friday and it isn't there I can reboot it to make it happen.


----------



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

I just received my email.


----------



## Jeffro34tx (Mar 27, 2006)

Email just arrived


----------



## phantommadman (Mar 20, 2007)

Yep i just got my email from dish too. 

Thank you mark


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

Just got mine too.


----------



## emathis (Mar 19, 2003)

The email mentions side-by-side PIP, but nothing about being able to pause, swap and come back to the paused buffer. I assumed that would be part of this release.


----------



## hummer28 (Oct 10, 2006)

I just got my e-mail as well. Joining this forum is paying dividends already:grin:

I really appreciate the help Mark!!!!


----------



## BJK (Feb 21, 2007)

Same here. Just got the 4 page format printed out.

BJK


----------



## Radner (Oct 24, 2005)

Received email...


----------



## Will Munshower (Mar 4, 2007)

Got my email!


----------



## BJK (Feb 21, 2007)

emathis said:


> The email mentions side-by-side PIP, but nothing about being able to pause, swap and come back to the paused buffer. I assumed that would be part of this release.


Maybe they have hidden a few surprises to keep us interested.

BJK


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Easter eggs hidden in a Christmas present ... cool. 

(And only 340 more "I got email" posts to go! )


----------



## Red Dwarf (Aug 25, 2002)

I didn't know I was getting this. The email had the following warning.

All existing VOD and TV Entertainment content will be deleted from the HD.

What's up with that?


----------



## dr928gt (Mar 14, 2006)

James Long said:


> (And only 340 more "I got email" posts to go! )


Make that 339


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

That is the Dish on Demand and the Entertainment options. Perhaps it is related to the corrupt message reported here and it needs to be cleared out. Clean slate perhaps.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

James Long said:


> (And only 340 more "I got email" posts to go! )


I hope not!

I will ask a question though... in the "basic guidelines" they sent out for testing... they actually have line items for ordering PPV and VOD. I am going to go way out on a limb here and say that they don't want us to test those functions unless we plan on paying for the movies. I don't think Dish wants all of us racking up PPV/VOD and then asking for credits, right?

Just thought I'd say that out loud in case some other folks might have read the email and expected some free PPV/VOD this weekend!


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

dr928gt said:


> Make that 339


Are we suppose to be confidential, or can we post comments here about the new features, Bugs, etc.


----------



## teachsac (Jun 10, 2006)

Got mine, too. Thanks Mark and E* for making this possible. I look forward to giving it a real test drive.

Scott


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

HDMe said:


> I hope not!
> 
> I will ask a question though... in the "basic guidelines" they sent out for testing... they actually have line items for ordering PPV and VOD. I am going to go way out on a limb here and say that they don't want us to test those functions unless we plan on paying for the movies. I don't think Dish wants all of us racking up PPV/VOD and then asking for credits, right?
> 
> Just thought I'd say that out loud in case some other folks might have read the email and expected some free PPV/VOD this weekend!


I believe that can be a safe assumption HDMe. Unless you want to pay for the VOD or PPV I would not order any...


----------



## treiher (Oct 24, 2002)

Red Dwarf said:


> I didn't know I was getting this. The email had the following warning.
> 
> All existing VOD and TV Entertainment content will be deleted from the HD.
> 
> What's up with that?


I assume that doesn't mean all recorded DVR events will be deleted, right?

Also, there are no instructions for where we are supposed to post and/or send our comments as we run through this list. Are we supposed to post our findings here?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

VOD and TV Entertainment is not your regular DVR recordings.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Don't order PPV events unless you would do so otherwise and plan to pay for them. 

Your DVR recordings *should* be fine. There are changes to the underlying code that will force the loss of the Movies and More selections and the TV Entertainment selections. 

I don't really care if you post comments here or not. I would prefer that if you do find something wrong, that you report it per the instructions first, and then keep the bashing here to a minimum. You did volunteer for this, after all...  But, we haven't been asked to nor are we planning to shut down discussions about the new version.


----------



## treiher (Oct 24, 2002)

I could be really missing something, but I don't see the instructions in the email for posting my comments, unless maybe we just reply back to the sender address? B***.B***@echostar.com?

And thanks for confirming what is being deleted . . . my wife and kids would have my head on a platter if I signed up for something which caused our DVR recordings to be wiped out!


----------



## jacobm69 (Mar 21, 2007)

treiher said:


> I could be really missing something, but I don't see the instructions in the email for posting my comments, unless maybe we just reply back to the sender address? B***.B***@echostar.com?
> 
> And thanks for confirming what is being deleted . . . my wife and kids would have my head on a platter if I signed up for something which caused our DVR recordings to be wiped out!


L4.01 software will be sent to your ViP622 receiver very early Friday morning 3/23/07 (shortly after midnight). Please make sure both TV 1 and TV2 are in stand-by to take the download. Use the 'Basic Beta Testing' information (provided below ) as a guide for testing this software. *Please let us know of any issues or problems by replying back to this email. *


----------



## BJK (Feb 21, 2007)

One of the checks is for lip sync in the audio. This will be interesting as my set is 1080p
and there is a small delay due to the double up on the 1080i in HD. Been thinking of getting an AV receiver that can help out with that.

BJK


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

It says to reply to the email with your comments...You have to read and follow instructions.


----------



## BJK (Feb 21, 2007)

treiher said:


> I could be really missing something, but I don't see the instructions in the email for posting my comments, unless maybe we just reply back to the sender address? B***.B***@echostar.com?
> 
> And thanks for confirming what is being deleted . . . my wife and kids would have my head on a platter if I signed up for something which caused our DVR recordings to be wiped out!


One of the things we verify is that dvr recording are not lost or hosed up.

BJK


----------



## treiher (Oct 24, 2002)

ChuckA said:


> It says to reply to the email with your comments...You have to read and follow instructions.


OK, I am an idiot! I see that now! I'm not off to a very good start if I can't even comprehend the reply to instructions!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

treiher said:


> Also, there are no instructions for where we are supposed to post and/or send our comments as we run through this list. Are we supposed to post our findings here?


First paragraph says to send "issues and problems" by replying to the email we just received. Seemed pretty straightforward to me.

I gathered since this isn't a traditional beta program we were not explicitly forbidden from discussing our results... but if we don't send them back via email directly to Dish we would be defeating the purpose of participating in the test!

Honestly, I would think our time better served to send comments back to Dish... and notsomuch discussion here. Mainly because discussion here won't resolve the problem, where an email to Dish may help them fix it.

That said, if I encountered anything truly strange outside what they are asking to test I would probably come here to see if anyone else saw the same thing I did.


----------



## EricM1 (Nov 25, 2006)

Do you suppose it would be a good idea to document our timers before the software update? Just in case...


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

I hope that the tester not only post the bad with the L401 upgrade, but the good as well. I am looking forward to read your reactions comming up next monday. 

I will be gone for a week doing a bird trip across the USA.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I've seen more beta versions than I can count on my hands and feet together since the last public release, and I've never lost any of my timers. But if it would make you feel better, EricM1, by all means.


----------



## sthor (Oct 1, 2006)

I sent in my data but have received no email from Dish yet.  

Did they send the emails all at once or are they sending the test info email in batches?


----------



## elbodude (Jul 13, 2006)

sthor said:


> I sent in my data but have received no email from Dish yet.
> 
> Did they send the emails all at once or are they sending the test info email in batches?


Check you spam filter.


----------



## sthor (Oct 1, 2006)

elbodude said:


> Check you spam filter.


First thing I did. Not there either.


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

HDMe said:


> I gathered since this isn't a traditional beta program we were not explicitly forbidden from discussing our results...


 No one involved in this test signed an NDA so talk away.


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

tomcrown1 said:


> I hope that the tester not only post the bad with the L401 upgrade, but the good as well.


 Forums like this would be awfully boring if people posted day after day "My DVR works" and "I set timers to record some shows and by golly, it recorded 'em !". Remember, "no news is good news". Dish (this applies to many companies too) has millions of customers whereas there's a few thousand members at most websites. We're hardly the typical customer too, but usually a bit more technical-oriented.


----------



## pcstuff (Jan 22, 2007)

Hall said:


> No one involved in this test signed an NDA so talk away.


This software contains the following new features:

All existing VOD and TV Entertainment content will be deleted from the HD.

Side-by-Side PIP allows the display of two channels side-by-side on the screen when the PIP button is pressed 3 times.

Search and Themes functionality will be noticeably changed

TV Entertainment button will no longer be grayed out when no content is available

HD Channel Map-down

HD Channel Logo

Swap key toggles the last two sort options

Increase the number of daily scheduled events to 576 (from 288)

# key will bring up a Keyword pop-up screen

HDMI test screen (found under the Diagnostics menu Analysis button)


----------



## Tom in TX (Jan 22, 2004)

treiher said:


> OK, I am an idiot! I see that now! I'm not off to a very good start if I can't even comprehend the reply to instructions!


You are hereby dropped from the test!! :lol:

Tom in TX


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

emathis said:


> The email mentions side-by-side PIP, but nothing about being able to pause, swap and come back to the paused buffer. I assumed that would be part of this release.


Yeah, I think so as it was mentioned way back on the tech chat when side by side PIP was discussed. We will know soon


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I am sure not all the fixes and features added to L4.01 will be in those notes. Given it has been awhile since the last update and from the reports the E* team has been working hard I am sure the list mainly contains the highlights.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Actually, I am going to have to define a couple of timers just so I have some in the queue before taking the update. Since I have no active timers right now (except one that will fire tonight), the only way for me to verify that my existing timers stay will be to define some... so unlike most folks, I actually will need to do some extra homework before the test starts!


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

HDMe - It seems that you aren't using the 622 to its potential  Get some timers in there man!


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

When you guys start getting L4.01 please use the following thread, http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=83085 to post your experiences. You can also find the thread stuck at the top of this forum.

Thanks


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

sthor said:


> I sent in my data but have received no email from Dish yet.
> 
> Did they send the emails all at once or are they sending the test info email in batches?


I just looked at the tester list that I sent over, and saw that you didn't send me an email address. Perhaps one of the other testers who did get the email will forward it to you. I don't want it posted here in this thread.

I told you that I needed complete information...


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

> 25. Test Pocket Dish - Download latest firmware revision (if available) and audio/video content. Transfer multiple events simultaneously, manage content of the device, download live content through the Video Corder.


I can handle that one since I have a pocket dish.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Hall said:


> No one involved in this test signed an NDA so talk away.


Just a reminder --- L4.01 is *not* a beta release. There is nothing in the release that is secret. Beta releases often have features that are not going to be in the next release and cannot be discussed --- this is *not* a beta.

That being said, E* has requested that the volunteer testers report their experiences back via email ... in this case the BEST way to make a difference would be to follow their instructions. There is a thread here for your observations as well - but it should be obvious that direct email replies from the volunteers is best (and is the best path to being asked again in the future).

And one final word that applies to this entire support forum ... *constructive* ... remember that the support forums here at DBSTalk are intended to be rant free constructive places where people with problems can find solutions and everyone can provide clear constructive feedback on the receiver. Even if you lose all of your "My Recordings" (which is totally not expected) keep your posts constructive. Thanks!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

lakebum431 said:


> HDMe - It seems that you aren't using the 622 to its potential  Get some timers in there man!


This just happens to be one of those odd times. I actually do have a couple of timers defined (DishPass) but nothing scheduled to fire as the shows those timers are looking for are not on this week... so I need to define a few timers for things I know will be on just to make sure I have some real things on the schedule.

I have a lot of things recorded already, so I can do all kinds of the playback tests with stuff I've already recorded from SD and HD channels.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

I know this is redundant, but at least it's official on the tech web site:

3/21/2007: 1007 Software Version L4.01 for ViP 622 DVR 
Effective Thursday, March 22nd, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version L4.01 for the ViP622DVR receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations. 


At this time L3.66 and L4.01 will be the valid software versions for the ViP 622 DVR. 

See ya
Tony


----------



## Mojito05 (Dec 8, 2006)

Looks like I picked the wrong couple of days to not stop by and check things out. :icon_cry: Guess I'll blame it on shell shock from the UNLV loss. 

But anyway, I hope it all goes well. I'll definitely be living vicariously through you guys until I get the update!


----------



## heels98 (Mar 21, 2007)

I got L4.01 last night! Didn't think I would get it until tomorrow but checked this morning and sure enough there it was. Just getting ready to check things out now. I did notice the HD channels are remapped. Also my DVR recordings are still there, and they now have an HD logo next to the ones that are in HD (except for OTA recordings.) Off to work right now but I'll test more this afternoon.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

The Easter bunny arived early at your house. :lol:  :hurah:


----------



## dr928gt (Mar 14, 2006)

Got 4.01 also!

One Quick Tip concerning HD Mapdown. At first I thought it wasn't working on mine as it didn't show up on my Guide (one of my custom favoite lists). After checking "all sub" it was indeed working. I guess I expected it to automatically update my Favorites lists, it does not. You have to manually add the new mapdown channels to your Favorites List. They do make it easy as all HD channels have an HD logo even in the favorites modify list.

Everything else seems OK so far.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Me four!!! Side by side PIP works.


----------



## rkafoury (Feb 9, 2007)

Mark Lamutt said:


> I just looked at the tester list that I sent over, and saw that you didn't send me an email address. Perhaps one of the other testers who did get the email will forward it to you. I don't want it posted here in this thread.
> 
> I told you that I needed complete information...


I also verified with Mark that I'm on the tester list, but didn't receive an email from Dish. Could someone please forward me one of their emails so I can hae the instructions? Thanks!


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

rkafoury said:


> I also verified with Mark that I'm on the tester list, but didn't receive an email from Dish. Could someone please forward me one of their emails so I can hae the instructions? Thanks!


I sent you a PM with the info you requested. Check your PM inbox.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Eagles said:


> I sent you a PM with the info you requested. Check your PM inbox.


There was a deadline BTW.

If you didn't get into the initial group you will likely have to wait for the full public release.

Jason


----------



## sthor (Oct 1, 2006)

sthor said:


> I sent in my data but have received no email from Dish yet.
> 
> Did they send the emails all at once or are they sending the test info email in batches?


In my rush to get it in on time yesterday morning I sent Mark everything but the email address. Maybe I will get 4.01 anyway.


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

Jason Nipp said:


> There was a deadline BTW.
> 
> If you didn't get into the initial group you will likely have to wait for the full public release.
> 
> Jason


According to rkafoury, Mark verified that he is on the list but he just never received an email from Dish.


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> I am sure not all the fixes and features added to L4.01 will be in those notes.


 That list appears to be _features_ only. There's really no mention of any bug fixes.

Regarding features, there's no mention of The Weather Channel "on the 8s" feature. Scott's "source" said that was the reason for one of the holdups.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

Jim5506 said:


> Me four!!! Side by side PIP works.


Does the non Side by side PIP use the whole landscape or is it still in the 4:3 landscape?


----------



## SatGuy Scott (Mar 21, 2007)

Hall said:


> Regarding features, there's no mention of The Weather Channel "on the 8s" feature. Scott's "source" said that was the reason for one of the holdups.


 While I am told the interactive update is in L4.01 I am also told that they do not expect the "local on the 8's" to be working until May.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

I got it last night (no email). The PIP side by side shows full 4:3 for SD, no matter what zoom setting you are using, and shrinks the windows vertically to show 16:9 for HD channels.

Ditto on editing favorites to show map down.

Pat


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Check here if your 622 getting L4.01 now.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

To avoid splintering.. I have close this thread. As P. Smith suggested above, follow the link to L4.01 discussions.


----------

